# Which Nikon DSLR should I buy?



## TonyMontanaSlot (Jun 18, 2013)

Hello everyone . I'm planning to enter the world of photography and I think Nikon had some great reputation in the photo market for years so I'm considering this brand. I have little experience in photography but I've made some unique beautiful shots with my Canon A410 soapbox (If I remember it right). People really liked the photos although their quality was pretty poor. So, I want to enjoy making beautiful photos that will match today's standards and maybe even sell them (so the gear will pay off for itself). I need "macro" mode for sure. Maybe I'll make some stock photo. 
Is Nikon D90 outdated? What decent Nikon kit would you recommend?
My budget is *942  USD* being the very maximum.


----------



## Divatologist (Jun 18, 2013)

The Nikon D90 would be "considered" outdated because it's been replaced twice. However, it is a very good camera. I have one myself and I love it. I just recently purchased the D7100 and I love that camera too lol. You can probably find the D90 or the D7000 within your budget. Purchasing the D90 will allow you to get a lens as well. Purchasing the D7000 may or may not leave much for a lens, a prime lens like the 35mm 1.8 maybe. Of course you will have to decide which lens you need for the type of photos you like to shoot. Have fun shooting!


----------



## spmakwana (Jun 18, 2013)

D90 is already replaced by another camera, i don't think you should think about it.
In my opinion you should start with D5100 or your budget permits go with D5200.
It's very good entry level DSLR with much more functionality and You will discover much more world of photography with it.


----------



## jaomul (Jun 18, 2013)

Just be careful before you buy. Macro mode on a dslr is only compatable with macro lenses. What I mean is any lens you buy will have a minimum focus distance. dedicated macro lenses allow you to focus close enough so that the subject size can pretty much fill the sensor at its own actual size. If you put a normal lens on any dslr and select its "macro" setting, it wont be macro unless the lens allows it. The d90 is a fine camera. For what you say you may pick up a d90 with its 18-105 kit lens and a second hand macro lens. While your at it pick up a book to learn your camera, don't depend on camera modes, set them yourself


----------



## TonyMontanaSlot (Jun 18, 2013)

spmakwana said:


> D90 is already replaced by another camera, i don't think you should think about it.
> In my opinion you should start with D5100 or your budget permits go with D5200.
> It's very good entry level DSLR with much more functionality and You will discover much more world of photography with it.


Yeah. I did some research and it turns out D5200 is entry level camera which is not quite what I need. D90 is more advanced.
"The D90 has a shutter lag of 0.067 sec (after focusing), which is in  the ballpark of the advanced and higher end cameras such as the D7100,  D600, D4, etc.  

The D5200 has a shutter lag of 0.248 sec, which is mediocre by DSLR  standards, and is in fact no better than some higher-end compact cameras"



jaomul said:


> Just be careful before you buy. Macro mode on a dslr is only compatable with macro lenses. What I mean is any lens you buy will have a minimum focus distance. dedicated macro lenses allow you to focus close enough so that the subject size can pretty much fill the sensor at its own actual size. If you put a normal lens on any dslr and select its "macro" setting, it wont be macro unless the lens allows it. The d90 is a fine camera. For what you say you may pick up a d90 with its 18-105 kit lens and a second hand macro lens. While your at it pick up a book to learn your camera, don't depend on camera modes, set them yourself


Thank you for your "macro" mode insight. I think i'll go with* $848* Nikon D90 Body +TAMRON AF 18-200, 3.5-6.3 LD .


----------



## SCraig (Jun 18, 2013)

spmakwana said:


> D90 is already replaced by another camera, i don't think you should think about it...


Not true.  The D90 hasn't been replaced by anything, which is why it is still being manufactured.


----------



## CaptainNapalm (Jun 18, 2013)

Both the d90 or d7000 would be an excellent choice. Their feature set significantly exceeds that of the 3000 and 5000 series nikons


----------



## goodguy (Jun 18, 2013)

I wouldn't get the D90, it is indeed a capable camera but is outdated in my eyes and when looking ahead I would recommend you to go with the D7000.
Its well worth the price difference.


----------



## manicmike (Jun 18, 2013)

The D90 is a great camera. And at the prices you can get it for on places like ebay, well worth the purchase. I was extremely happy with my D90. Use the extra money you have to pick up a decent lens.


----------



## Tailgunner (Jun 18, 2013)

Refurbished D7000 $719 w/free shipping
Refurbished 18-55 VR & 55-200 VR $229 w/free shipping

Product Page
Adorama


----------



## Derrel (Jun 18, 2013)

I would opt for the D7000, and let the D90 slide on by. I am not sure about the above-listed "shutter lag" of approximate 1/4 second...that number seems very high...does that perhaps include focusing? I just cannot imagine that number is accurate...just..can...not.

My honest thought is that the newer, higher-MP count Nikons have the better sensors. Just from looking at the numbers on sensor performance, I think the D90 is already outdated. The newer sensors, even those in the lower-level Nikons, have higher dynamic range, deeper color saturation, better low-light HIGH-ISO performance, and much higher resolution figures. Fact is--TODAY, the economy Nikon's have 24 megapixel sensors with wide dynamic range and low noise...the D90 has low MP count, and only average sensor quality--based on 2013 standards. Stock photo organizations do not want 12-megapixel captures, because their buyers do not want 12 megapixel images. A D90 puts you back in 2005, in terms of MP count.

I think the stock photo thing is a goal, and not the most critical issue. You need a d-slr, so, get one, and start learning how to best utilize it. My feeling is that the D7000, refurbished or used, is the best compromise on your budget.


----------



## SCraig (Jun 18, 2013)

Derrel said:


> I would opt for the D7000, and let the D90 slide on by. I am not sure about the above-listed "shutter lag" of approximate 1/4 second...that number seems very high...does that perhaps include focusing? I just cannot imagine that number is accurate...just..can...not.
> 
> My honest thought is that the newer, higher-MP count Nikons have the better sensors. Just from looking at the numbers on sensor performance, I think the D90 is already outdated. The newer sensors, even those in the lower-level Nikons, have higher dynamic range, deeper color saturation, better low-light HIGH-ISO performance, and much higher resolution figures. Fact is--TODAY, the economy Nikon's have 24 megapixel sensors with wide dynamic range and low noise...the D90 has low MP count, and only average sensor quality--based on 2013 standards. Stock photo organizations do not want 12-megapixel captures, because their buyers do not want 12 megapixel images. A D90 puts you back in 2005, in terms of MP count.
> 
> I think the stock photo thing is a goal, and not the most critical issue. You need a d-slr, so, get one, and start learning how to best utilize it. My feeling is that the D7000, refurbished or used, is the best compromise on your budget.



I agree, and that's from someone with both a D90 and a D7000.  Given a choice between a D5x00 and a D90 I'd go for the D90 every time.  Given a choice between a D7x00 and a D90 I'd go for the D7x00 every time.  The difference between them is, as Derrel stated, quite significant and well worth the difference in price if you can afford it.


----------



## TonyMontanaSlot (Jun 18, 2013)

Alright guys you've made some very good points. I've decided to cut my budget a bit so now I'm gonna make my very final decision: 
Nikon D5100 Kit 18-55mm VR
VS
Nikon D90 Kit 18-55mm II
Both *$620
*It is very difficult to choose between these two guys. I have visited Nikon D5100 vs D90 - Our Analysis and it's pretty cool at pointing out the features. Still I can't decide


----------



## pixmedic (Jun 18, 2013)

Derrel said:


> I would opt for the D7000, and let the D90 slide on by. I am not sure about the above-listed "shutter lag" of approximate 1/4 second...that number seems very high...does that perhaps include focusing? I just cannot imagine that number is accurate...just..can...not.
> 
> My honest thought is that the newer, higher-MP count Nikons have the better sensors. Just from looking at the numbers on sensor performance, I think the D90 is already outdated. The newer sensors, even those in the lower-level Nikons, have higher dynamic range, deeper color saturation, better low-light HIGH-ISO performance, and much higher resolution figures. Fact is--TODAY, the economy Nikon's have 24 megapixel sensors with wide dynamic range and low noise...the D90 has low MP count, and only average sensor quality--based on 2013 standards. Stock photo organizations do not want 12-megapixel captures, because their buyers do not want 12 megapixel images. A D90 puts you back in 2005, in terms of MP count.
> 
> I think the stock photo thing is a goal, and not the most critical issue. You need a d-slr, so, get one, and start learning how to best utilize it. My feeling is that the D7000, refurbished or used, is the best compromise on your budget.



Actually, the 12mp D300 was released in 2007, the D90 in 2008, and the D300s in 2009. Not such terribly old tech that it would not make a great camera to learn on.  I absolutely agree about the D7000 though.  Right now it is the best nikon bang for the buck camera,  and i would recommend it over the D5x00 or a D90.


----------



## apvm (Jun 18, 2013)

Tailgunner said:


> Refurbished D7000 $719 w/free shipping
> Refurbished 18-55 VR & 55-200 VR $229 w/free shipping
> 
> Product Page
> Adorama



No offense but IMO it is a waste of the D7000 body if you pair it with the 18-55 VR.  If budget allows D7000 with its own kit lens (not the 18-55) or the 18-70 which imo a better lens than the 18-55 and about same price.  If not get the D90 over any D3x00 or D5x00.


----------



## ghache (Jun 18, 2013)

deff a used d7000! no doubt about that. its THE used camera to buy to learn with.


----------



## Tailgunner (Jun 18, 2013)

apvm said:


> Tailgunner said:
> 
> 
> > Refurbished D7000 $719 w/free shipping
> ...



No offense taken and I actually agree with you. My thoughts was to get the best camera body they could afford and make do with a kit lens until they could upgrade later. I just didn't compare prices with the 18-70 or 18-105.


----------



## Tailgunner (Jun 18, 2013)

TonyMontanaSlot said:


> Alright guys you've made some very good points. I've decided to cut my budget a bit so now I'm gonna make my very final decision:
> Nikon D5100 Kit 18-55mm VR
> VS
> Nikon D90 Kit 18-55mm II
> ...



D5200 all the way...it shares the same image sensor as the D7100.

If budget is furthet an issue, check out the D3100 kit.


----------



## SCraig (Jun 18, 2013)

Tailgunner said:


> D5200 all the way...it shares the same image sensor as the D7100.


There's a lot more to a camera body than just the image sensor.


----------



## MiFleur (Jun 18, 2013)

Between the two... I would go D90!


----------



## TonyMontanaSlot (Jun 18, 2013)

I have read that D90 pics a lot more noisy at ISO 800 and above than the pics of the D5100. Now that's quite an issue because I suspect I would take alot of indoor pictures with not-so-great lighting. I can't find any side to side pictures from these cameras at higher ISO, can anyone provide me with the side to side samples please? Or at least can anyone confirm that D90 really make pictures significantly more noisy?
 I never ever struggled between choosing one or the another gadget like this time. Within 8 hours I'm gonna make a decision and finally get my camera


----------



## Divatologist (Jun 19, 2013)

They have a few pics on flickr that give good examples of ISO on both cameras, but I can't access flickr here at my job. 



D5100



D90


----------



## TonyMontanaSlot (Jun 19, 2013)

Divatologist said:


> They have a few pics on flickr that give good examples of ISO on both cameras, but I can't access flickr here at my job.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm.. I can't really tell the difference.


----------



## Mike_E (Jun 19, 2013)

If you're still reading this be sure to consider being able to use lenses without a focus motor.  There are a lot of used lenses out there.  AF-S -not so much.

A D5xxx, 3xxx won't autofocus unless you have an AF-s lens, the D90, D7xxx will.


----------



## Mach0 (Jun 19, 2013)

TonyMontanaSlot said:


> I have read that D90 pics a lot more noisy at ISO 800 and above than the pics of the D5100. Now that's quite an issue because I suspect I would take alot of indoor pictures with not-so-great lighting. I can't find any side to side pictures from these cameras at higher ISO, can anyone provide me with the side to side samples please? Or at least can anyone confirm that D90 really make pictures significantly more noisy?
> I never ever struggled between choosing one or the another gadget like this time. Within 8 hours I'm gonna make a decision and finally get my camera



Get a flash


----------



## TonyMontanaSlot (Jun 19, 2013)

Mike_E said:


> If you're still reading this be sure to consider being able to use lenses without a focus motor.  There are a lot of used lenses out there.  AF-S -not so much.
> 
> A D5xxx, 3xxx won't autofocus unless you have an AF-s lens, the D90, D7xxx will.



Well yeah I kept that in mind..
It's over, now I'm lucky owner of the  D5100. Higher post-editing capability due to higher dynamic range and  higher resolution (i'm pretty much pro at Photoshop due to my  profession), decent full HD video (yes, I actually need this feature as i  love to do guitar/vocals covers and don't own a video camera), higher  ISO performance took over D90. Yes I held D90 and it has much better  ergonomics, and far superior controls and I really feel it is much  better for taking photos.
Well, maybe I will regret my choice later  but i'm not going to die anytime soon so i can sell it and buy for ex.  D7100 when I feel I have grown as a photographer.
Thank you guys and now I'm a member too!;-)


----------



## yioties (Jun 19, 2013)

Good choice! I love my D5100 and for a starter DSLR is great!


----------



## Solarflare (Jun 19, 2013)

Congrats.

I own a D5100 and D600 now and I really miss the flipscreen on the D600. Thats a very useful feature to have.


----------



## TonyMontanaSlot (Jun 19, 2013)

Solarflare said:


> Congrats.
> 
> I own a D5100 and D600 now and I really miss the flipscreen on the D600. Thats a very useful feature to have.



Thank you. I was actually quite concerned about flipscreen as it appears to be less reliable than normal fixed screen. But I know a girl who owns D5100 for about year and half and she said she was never disappointed with it, it's still going strong


----------



## CaptainNapalm (Jun 19, 2013)

I use to own the d5100 and now the d7000 and found the flip screen on the d5100 absolutely useless.


----------



## yioties (Jun 19, 2013)

It's an opinion Napalm. I find the flip screen to be an added bonus on the D5100. Plus when I pack away my camera i flip the screen the other way and protect the screen without having to put a clunky lens protector on it.


----------



## ryanparker (Jun 19, 2013)

Don't just read on them, go into a store and handle them, see which one fits you, see which one has controls that make the most sense to you....consider the lens line up..consider what type of photography you want to do....everyone has their opinions on the best camera(s)...but YOU will be the one using whatever it is you wind up with.  

Camera Reviews


http://www.photographytalk.com/compare-prices/camera-buying-guide?pt=6


Digital Photography Review


Compare digital cameras - Snapsort


Equipment & Reviews | What Digital Camera


----------



## apvm (Jun 19, 2013)

ryanparker said:


> Don't just read on them, go into a store and handle them, see which one fits you, see which one has controls that make the most sense to you....consider the lens line up..consider what type of photography you want to do....everyone has their opinions on the best camera(s)...but YOU will be the one using whatever it is you wind up with.
> 
> Camera Reviews
> 
> ...



OP already bought the D5100


----------



## roxanadiaz057 (Jun 19, 2013)

You can take  a D200. Click raw and post-process. In this way you'll get a better body than D90 and similar or better image processing as compared to D90. So try for it.


----------



## CaptainNapalm (Jun 19, 2013)

yioties said:


> It's an opinion Napalm. I find the flip screen to be an added bonus on the D5100. Plus when I pack away my camera i flip the screen the other way and protect the screen without having to put a clunky lens protector on it.



I hear you, everyone's different I guess.  FYI though, those screens are not as easy to damage as you might think.


----------



## Onbird (Jun 19, 2013)

The flip screen can be nice I suppose but just another thing to go wrong and more of a gimmick. Come on, get down on your belly it won't hurt you...this is the best way to get your perspective and make adjustments. I for one can quote you two persons in our club who have had issues caused by sand or some debris and caused the flip portion to grind and not move. Environment to me must be considered...

Just Keep it simple..

Happy Shooting


----------



## TonyMontanaSlot (Jun 20, 2013)

Onbird said:


> The flip screen can be nice I suppose but just another thing to go wrong and more of a gimmick. Come on, get down on your belly it won't hurt you...this is the best way to get your perspective and make adjustments. I for one can quote you two persons in our club who have had issues caused by sand or some debris and caused the flip portion to grind and not move. Environment to me must be considered...
> 
> Just Keep it simple..
> 
> Happy Shooting



Well, of course there is a slightly better chance of having issues with flip screen. Let's just wait and see.
You cannot deny it's great for self-portrait, well at least if you're noob at photography.
By now, to be honest, I'm overwhelmed by the functionality of this "entry level DSLR". It's pretty wonderful piece of tech and I got a lot to learn.


----------



## Solarflare (Jun 20, 2013)

If you have a camera with a flipscreen and dont use it, I would assume that you are probably not very creative about what perspective your photographs can take. The flip screen is much more than just a gimmick and its good for much more than just "go down to your belly". The flip screen allows you to still see what you're doing for example if you hold the camera high above you, or press the camera to the wall, or try to make a picture of yourself. Without a flipscreen, you'll be completely blind in such situations, or will need quite elaborate schemes with a separate computer/monitor of some sort. And even going down on your belly will still not give you an as good overview over what you're doing than the flipscreen. Because with a flipscreen, you can really press the camera to the ground and still see perfectly your framing. Without the flipscreen, good luck trying that, your face will get in the way and leave no space for the fingers etc.


My D5100 flipscreen is still perfect a year after I bought the camera. The protection of my D600 screen was already full of scratches just a single week after I bought it. Also, on my D5100, the flipscreen is turned around most of the time. I dont need it. I take some pictures, check if everything is alright, then I flip it back and no longer bother with it. And I never have seen any thread in any of the photography forums I frequent that anyone had a damaged flip screen. Also, this argument is stupid by design. Cameras have freaking GLASS in them, for heavens sake. Before you damage your flipscreen, you will have a lot of other problems. You have to be careful with cameras, thats just how it is.


----------



## TonyMontanaSlot (Jun 20, 2013)

Solarflare said:


> If you have a camera with a flipscreen and dont use it, I would assume that you are probably not very creative about what perspective your photographs can take. The flip screen is much more than just a gimmick and its good for much more than just "go down to your belly". The flip screen allows you to still see what you're doing for example if you hold the camera high above you, or press the camera to the wall, or try to make a picture of yourself. Without a flipscreen, you'll be completely blind in such situations, or will need quite elaborate schemes with a separate computer/monitor of some sort. And even going down on your belly will still not give you an as good overview over what you're doing than the flipscreen. Because with a flipscreen, you can really press the camera to the ground and still see perfectly your framing. Without the flipscreen, good luck trying that, your face will get in the way and leave no space for the fingers etc.



Can't argue with that, very true.


----------



## greybeard (Jun 20, 2013)

I started on a D5100 and then switched to a D7000 and I can honestly say that I do miss the flip screen for both video and still.


----------



## shicanebuzz (Jun 20, 2013)

My best one is Nikon D5100, go for that !


----------



## shicanebuzz (Jun 20, 2013)

[h=2]Nikon D5100 is the one, go for that ![/h]


----------



## Mike_E (Jun 20, 2013)

You can tether your camera to a tablet if it doesn't have a flip screen, it's a lot easier to see too.

just saying.


----------



## Solarflare (Jun 20, 2013)

Mike_E said:


> You can tether your camera to a tablet if it doesn't have a flip screen, it's a lot easier to see too.
> 
> just saying.


 Uh ... I already said that 



Solarflare said:


> [...] Without a flipscreen, you'll be completely blind in such situations, or will need quite elaborate schemes with a separate computer/monitor of some sort. [...]


----------



## Onbird (Jun 20, 2013)

Solarflare said:


> If you have a camera with a flipscreen and dont use it, I would assume that you are probably not very creative about what perspective your photographs can take. The flip screen is much more than just a gimmick and its good for much more than just "go down to your belly". The flip screen allows you to still see what you're doing for example if you hold the camera high above you, or press the camera to the wall, or try to make a picture of yourself. Without a flipscreen, you'll be completely blind in such situations, or will need quite elaborate schemes with a separate computer/monitor of some sort. And even going down on your belly will still not give you an as good overview over what you're doing than the flipscreen. Because with a flipscreen, you can really press the camera to the ground and still see perfectly your framing. Without the flipscreen, good luck trying that, your face will get in the way and leave no space for the fingers etc.
> 
> My D5100 flipscreen is still perfect a year after I bought the camera. The protection of my D600 screen was already full of scratches just a single week after I bought it. Also, on my D5100, the flipscreen is turned around most of the time. I dont need it. I take some pictures, check if everything is alright, then I flip it back and no longer bother with it. And I never have seen any thread in any of the photography forums I frequent that anyone had a damaged flip screen. Also, this argument is stupid by design. Cameras have freaking GLASS in them, for heavens sake. Before you damage your flipscreen, you will have a lot of other problems. You have to be careful with cameras, thats just how it is.



Well my first question would be have you actually got down on your belly, perhaps the photography you do is different from others. How do think people did this before, it's not a new concept at all...and yes you do get a one on one with you subject. I question if you actually tried this as this, there are no issues that I have ever run into.  BTW your assumptions about creativity are so out to lunch....My observations about the flip screen comes from wildlife photographers in our nature club, it's a love hate type relationship. If you read my comments  you would have noticed I did not condemn the flip just to fragile for what we do. 

If you like, fill you boots. 

Happy Shooting!


----------

